# Recently Deleted Folder



## TeeVoJunkie (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd like to see some enhancements to the Recently Deleted folder.

One addition would offer the option to permanently delete everything immediately. Yes, I know that the shows are deleted permanently to make room for new recordings, but since I've upgraded my Series 2 DT box to over 652 hours of recording space, it's going to be years before I'll need the room and in the meantime my Deleted Folder continues to grow, and manually deleting them one by one is a big PITA.

Second, it would be nice to have a setting available to indicate a time frame to store the deleted shows before automatically clearing them out of the folder. The setting chould be configurable from 1-7 days, 1-4 weeks, 1-12 months, + no time frame.

Finally, if the deleted shows could be grouped into sub-folders, like the Now Playing directory (Law & Order is a popular show here), that would be a nice touch.

Thanks!


----------



## Radardog (Aug 11, 2006)

I understand what you're saying here. In some ways it makes sense, I suppose, but really, if you don't want it deleted, why would you delete it? 

The only reason why I can see the need for this is if you're not sure whether something should be deleted (i.e. someone else in the house wasn't finished with it yet), and you can put it into the Recently deleted folder, and then allow them like 12 hours or something like that to take it back out. That way, if they are finished with it, there's no need to have to manually delete it. 

It still seems kind of redundant to me.


----------



## omni555 (Oct 4, 2006)

My RD folder is growing... and growing... and growing... It's like weeds growing in the garden. The deleted shows keep on piling up.

Yesterday, my wife happened to ask about a show that she had wanted to watch. I hadn't realized she was interested in that particular show, and I had deleted it a week or so ago. No problem, tho. We had the RD folder!

Or I THOUGHT no problem!!! I dove in to find and recover the program for her. After about 10 minutes, my eyes started to cross!!! There was no way to tell with this particular program one episode from another without clicking on each and checking the info... And they were scattered ALL THROUGH the RD folder...

Some way to organize the programs in the RD folder would be a great help to anyone who actually USES the RD folder to recover the occasional program. Yes, I know, why delete a program if you are going to want it later?... But we are not always that well organized. Besides, if we never needed to recover anything from the RD folder, why have it at all?

I like all of TeeVoJunkie's ideas for improvements to the RD folder. Not everyone uses the TiVo in the same way, and there are times when we ALL make the occasional mistake.

It would just be nice if, since we HAVE a RD folder, it were easier to use when we need it.


----------



## EYSpeed (Feb 26, 2004)

There must be some options on this somewhere because my RD folder is almost always empty. I think once I delete something it stays in RD for like 4-8 hours and then dissappears. My wife deleted something a few weeks ago, thinking I'd seen it, which I hadn't. We realized it the next morning and looked at the RD folder and it was already gone. I'll have to dig around and see if I can find that setting.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

If you have Suggestions on, they'll bump RD shows.


----------



## Scott3647 (Jan 15, 2007)

One suggestion I have for my bulging Recently Deleted folder is the ability to change the sort direction. Currently, I need to scroll through the entire list to get to the most recently deleted show. It would be great to sort in the opposite direction so that if I delete something, it's at the TOP of the list instead of the end.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you press the skip to end button it will immediately take you to the bottom of the list.

Dan


----------



## starcham (May 20, 2004)

I just deleted something on my S3 and I wanted to ThmbsUp the show. Of course, I can do that next time - but I can't find the RD folder!!!

Also - I know this is not the right forum - but I can "see" the other Tivo's but can't xfer files between them - yea, yea, I know - that the S3 doesn't have that feature...


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

starcham said:


> I just deleted something on my S3 and I wanted to ThmbsUp the show. Of course, I can do that next time - but I can't find the RD folder!!!
> 
> Also - I know this is not the right forum - but I can "see" the other Tivo's but can't xfer files between them - yea, yea, I know - that the S3 doesn't have that feature...


The S3 doesn't have either feature yet - MRV or a RD folder. If you know, then why...


----------



## starcham (May 20, 2004)

I don't know what MRV means. However, I knew that you couldn't xfer files - I didn't know that there is no RD folder. Thanks for the info...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

starcham said:


> I don't know what MRV means. However, I knew that you couldn't xfer files


MRV = Multi Room Viewing. It's just TiVo's name for the ability to transfer files from one series 2 TiVo to another over a network.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I agree, something needs to be done with the RD folder - at the very least, put the most recently deleted items at the top. But, I do love the idea of having the deleted items in folders, like the NP list...that would rock.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> If you press the skip to end button it will immediately take you to the bottom of the list.
> 
> Dan


 Hate to show my ignorance, but which is the "Skip to end button"? Do you mean the one that takes you through the ticks to the end of the show?

Barbeedoll


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Scott3647 said:


> One suggestion I have for my bulging Recently Deleted folder is the ability to change the sort direction. Currently, I need to scroll through the entire list to get to the most recently deleted show. It would be great to sort in the opposite direction so that if I delete something, it's at the TOP of the list instead of the end.


 I'm supporting this idea of either the ability to reverse the direction of the list, or my preference would be to have the most recently deleted at the top of the list rather than at the bottom.

I'm more likely to delete something and them another household member wants me to get it back than I am to want to recall something deleted long ago.

Barbeedoll


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

Suggested enhancements to the Recently Deleted folder functionality:

Add the ability to use the Page (Channel) up/down button to scroll up/down through the 'Deleted Program' info, similar to how the 'Program' screens work on the 'Now Playing' and 'To Do' lists. (I use the RD list to estimate how much space is left on my TiVo, and having to click on the shows is slow, plus the occasional double-click from the remote automatically undeletes the show.)

When a program is deleted because the maximum number of recordings has been met, move the show to the Deleted folder. (As of 7.3.1, if the maximum number of recordings has been met (from a Season Pass or WishList), the oldest show is completely deleted when a new show is deleted.) I don't know if this now occurs for 8.1, but I sure hope it has been 'fixed' to support this.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

barbeedoll said:


> Hate to show my ignorance, but which is the "Skip to end button"? Do you mean the one that takes you through the ticks to the end of the show?
> 
> Barbeedoll


Yes, that's the one. I believe the official name for it is the "Advance" button.


----------



## richsaab (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a Tivo Series 2 upgraded to over 350 hours of high quality recording.
I agree with TeeVoJunkie on the suggested changes to the Recently Deleted Folder. I can understand some people are paranoid about missing a deleted program, but I would rather take my chances. 
A DELETE ALL mode for the Recently Deleted folder would be greatly appreciated. I know, I know, a saved deleted automatically gets written over when space is needed. I do take the time to clean out my Recently Deleted folder and it drives me bonkers because I have to do each one separately. Call me anal, but I want that recently deleted folder cleaned out when it starts to collect deletes. It is the same as the recycle bin in Microsoft Windows or the trash can on the Mac, they should be emptied whenever possible. 
If Tivo is not going to contribute to the suggestion, then maybe someone could come up with a simple hack to delete all in the Recently Deleted folder?


----------



## jlc4 (Apr 2, 2006)

Scott3647 said:


> One suggestion I have for my bulging Recently Deleted folder is the ability to change the sort direction. Currently, I need to scroll through the entire list to get to the most recently deleted show. It would be great to sort in the opposite direction so that if I delete something, it's at the TOP of the list instead of the end.


The shows are NOT sorted by recently deleted, but by recording date. If I delete several things at the same time, and realize I wanted to keep one of them, my recent deletions are not in the list together. I really, really want to sort the RDF by title, or delete date, as well as recording date. And, I would welcome an easy way to clean out the RDF before it becomes too full to navigate. (Delete all, delete anything that's been in there a week or a month, etc.)

I agree with the poster who said if you're going to give us an RD feature at all, at least make it usable!


----------

